# sustanon 250 once a week?



## slate (Jan 4, 2011)

hi guys, decided on my first cycle of sustanon and winny, im a first timer and not into needles at all, but some sites say thst 500mg ew will be better than 250mg, but another site says 250mg for a first timer will be good with good results:confused1: :cursing: i would realy like some answers to my questions please please please. taking 250mg ew what should i expect? and stacking with winny what should my final results be? my goal is good mass but ripped also, so should i acheive this? please you guys help! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sust at 500mg once per week will be a good 1st course.

Winny not really needed unless your body fat is low enough and as I'm guessing that you will be bulking so it won't help to much.

Winny would be better used when doing a cut/diet


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

My answer is , you don't know what you're doing. Do some research.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

As for what your results will be then that totally depends on YOU and what YOU eat, how hard YOU train and how much quality rest YOU get.

Nobody can answer that apart from YOU!!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

sust at 250mg a week is a waste of time, 500mg per week, shoot mon and thur


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

suppose what you should exspect is down to how good your diet and training are but im not sure how much 250 will effect a first time user, it will either work great or possibly wont be enough for what you was hoping for, spose how big you are already would be a factor, im not expert at all but me personally would just bang 500mg pw so i knew in the back of my head alot of people reccomend this for a first time dose and its going to actualy do something, not too sure about winny never used it and probly wont as i already have a pretty defined shape, just my opinion but im sure some of the more experienced users will give you their opinions.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

500mg a week and bang, magic happens.

Shy away from the winstrol, it is crap for shutdown, crap for HDL's and I got mild panic attacks from that along with stiff joints.

Test is best.


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

ahh they beat me to it. lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

johnnyg said:


> sust at 250mg a week is a waste of time, 500mg per week, shoot mon and thur


I gotta agree with this post.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You dont have to shoot sust twice a week, you can whack that in one glute once a week.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

hackskii said:


> You dont have to shoot sust twice a week, you can whack that in one glute once a week.


Definitely, pointless doing 2 jabs a week.


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> You dont have to shoot sust twice a week, you can whack that in one glute once a week.


 people just say that because of the prop.


----------



## slate (Jan 4, 2011)

so basically just do 500mg of sustanon, winny is crap. so i can do 500mg all in 1? and this will be good results for my first ever anabolic experience? will i still be fairly cut after 8wk cycle at 500mg wk? and thanks all of you it has realy helped me i appreciate all your advices.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Run it for at least 10 weeks, preferably 12.

As if you'll be cut or not all depends on your diet mate


----------



## slate (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks g-man99. so would i take my nolva and clomid during or post? i now these mite sound stupid qs to you but your realy helping out mate. advice of a experienced pro is what i need thanx.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wait until 3 weeks after your last jab of the sust and then it will be time to start your PCT.

This usually consists of Clomid run at 100mg per day for 7 days and then run at 50mg for a further 21 days, nolva will be run at 20mg per day for 28 days.

Take them both at the same time


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I can honestly say I preferred sus twice a week.

I love winny, but sus alone for first cycle.

Everything else I agree with.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i wouldn't argue that 500mg will give good results, but i think it's overkill for you first cycle.

my first injectable cycle was a 250mg p/w sus cycle, and i got great gains


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah dude, 500mg/week minimum for sus, even on your first cycle.

I would say cut out the winstrol, sus and winstrol not the best mix there.

one has one of the longest esters(sus) and the other had one of the shortest esters(winy).


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

@ slate..how much do you weigh? whats your bf %?


----------



## x.L (Mar 6, 2010)

500mg sus 1xweek 12 weeks


----------

